# Are you afraid of the dark?



## wainscottbl (Mar 22, 2016)

So, I just began writing this, and there is thumping. The dog most likely. But how about you? I don't live in an old, scary house. No ghosts. I believe in them by the way. It's more something, or someone, is going to get me. A burglar is going to break in. Someone is going to come in a cut my throat. I don't have a gun, but I sleep with this in my side drawer, and sometimes under my pillow. I answered the door one night with it, when that crazy drug addict sociopath lived here and knocked on the door at two in the morning, mostly because God knows what kind of criminal friends she has who might kill over needing some dope. It was her, and her boyfriend, who was a pretty cool guy who learned to ditch her. Anyway, the dagger:





So, irrational fear of night and the dark?


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

After a scary movie, yes. HAHA. 
But mostly, I get paranoid if 'someone' is hiding and would kill me. Like someone broke in. 
I've watched a lot of movies and criminal investigation stories like that to make me all paranoid. 
I wish I have something like that or a KATANA.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 22, 2016)

I like the dark.  It gives me cover to stalk my victims.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I like the dark.  It gives me cover to stalk my victims.



I knew it! You were the "Kroo Kroo" every night. HAHA.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Mar 22, 2016)

Strange noises concern no matter what time it is.   The dagger has zero chance of jamming or misfiring.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 22, 2016)

Sometimes. I have a vivid imagination, so horror movies are a no-no for me. And by horror I mean really scary movies like Exorcist, etc.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 22, 2016)

No, not the honest dark, at least.  Night, shadows, storms...because they are balanced by light.  Stars, lightning, brilliant sunshine.  Amorphous things described as dark, those are another matter entirely.  Idiotic, I know, but that is how my ramfrazzle brain works...


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 22, 2016)

Phil Istine said:


> I like the dark.  It gives me cover to stalk my victims.



I don't always stalk people, but when I do it's really dark....or Facebook....


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 22, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Sometimes. I have a vivid imagination, so horror movies are a no-no for me. And by horror I mean really scary movies like Exorcist, etc.



The japanese version (original) of The Grudge! 
Had no sleep for a week.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 22, 2016)

I am in the dark right now. My SO in France made a joke about how I'm too poor for electricity. It's always constantly dark in this house. Some light fixtures have bulbs, and others don't because my family trades them out for frequently used fixtures. I enjoy it. When I'm watching a horror movie, I'll get a little tense. Not much. If I go to the basement or attic at night, it's definitely going to raise a few back furs. Ironically, I love the outdoors at night. I feel safe being all sprawled out in a field or even catching fireflies.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Mar 22, 2016)

I grew up in a household of 10+, being alone scares me.
Being alone in the dark is a whole new level of fear.
Most crimes happen in the dark when the victim is alone.

I've lived through two break-in a attempts and two peeping toms. Assholes got away but we took action to protect ourselves after that.Thankfuly I lived in a household of 10+. My dogs sleep by my side because they would the first to know if something is up. They're not vicious beasts but they can scare the crap out of anyone who decides to break in through the window.

So to wrap it up, yes, I have a rational fear of the dark.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 23, 2016)

Reichelina said:


> The japanese version (original) of The Grudge!
> Had no sleep for a week.



Yeah, I heard that originals (Japanese) are way scarier! As a kid I watched Freddie Kruger (Elm Street Nightmare), and it haunted me for a really long time. Especially because he could kill ya in your sleep.



TheWonderingNovice said:


> I grew up in a household of 10+, being alone scares me.
> Being alone in the dark is a whole new level of fear.
> Most crimes happen in the dark when the victim is alone.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear that. We had an attempt of a robbery - luckily, we weren't home, and they only scratched our doors, probably some kids... but I know the feeling is terrible, I can only imagine how you felt...


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 23, 2016)

I read when I was young a line from Stephen King.  " If you claim to not be afraid of the dark, find an abandon home...every town has one. Climb to the top of the attic and sit there in total darkness and ask yourself the question again."  I took Mr. King up on his challenge.  There was an old run down house a block over from where I lived, it had been empty for more than 40 years, holes in the walls.  No glass in the windows only curtains that moved in the breeze.  The place smelled of mildew and cat piss. The floor boards creaked as I climbed the stairs to the second floor, no attic.  I shut off my flashlight, leaned against the wall. Limbs brushed up against the house, the curtains moved back an forth as though the house were breathing.  Mice or rats scurried somewhere in the place, who knows where.  I sat in silence... Nothing.  No bogyman, no strange things happened.  I waited for maybe 20 minutes or more.  Yeah, I'm not afraid of the dark.  



About ten years ago I had someone break into our house while we were home, at 3am in the morning...That is a tale for the telling :}


----------



## OccultAngel16 (May 9, 2016)

After a marathon of whatever haunted house shows I have on my DVR, yeah. I don't sleep with a nightlight though, just cuddle up with a stuffed animal.


----------



## KThoughts (May 9, 2016)

Sometimes after I watch a horror movie (My friends always force me to watch a horror movie with them to tease me) 

By the end of that horror movie whenever I'm alone in my room and it's dark I feel like there's always someone in my room :icon_shaking:


----------



## 20oz (May 9, 2016)

Nah, I'm not scared of the dark. I get triggered though--and not in a SJW way.

I'll watch creepy shit on Youtube and get scared. The worst part is I do it at night. Whether or not they're real is beside the point. I'll listen to someone recount their experiences in a haunted house, watch that "There is nothing" video. etc.

Books are the worst though. If I'm in bed reading a scary book, I'll contemplate whether or not if I should hold my piss till morning. _

Sigh._

[video=youtube;ns1SGo3WCF4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns1SGo3WCF4[/video]

Oh! Someone broke into the house before. They didn't take anything. They punched the refrigerator and nothing else. What a dick burglar. :disturbed::-k


----------



## The_Scribbler (May 9, 2016)

Quick! Get the salt! Sorry, major Supernatural fan lol. The title also reminded me of the 90's show on Nickelodeon, Are You Afraid Of The Dark. I love paranormal and supernatural stuff. Scary movies too, though I prefer the ghost type as opposed to the slash em up type. For the most part, nah, not afraid of the dark. I do wonder what might be out there that we can't see though.


----------



## PockyPokolro (May 9, 2016)

I'm fine with the dark as long as there is somebody else in the house with me (even if it's just the cat).  As I live in a 6th floor flat, it feels much, _much _safer than if it were on ground level, especially as there is always light from the street-lamps and other flats.
 Before, I used to live in the countryside - there, the dark absolutely terrified me as when it got dark... well, it got _dark. _That got me quite paranoid, as I could barely see anything and the fact that the house creaked from the smallest gust of wind wasn't exactly comforting, either.


----------



## dday9 (Jun 16, 2016)

This is an older thread, but I think that I'll respond to it.

I'm afraid of the dark, but not in the physical sense of being in a room with the lamp turned off. Well not entirely, if I'm walking in a sketchy neighborhood at night I start to think of possible scenarios that make me frightful, but not really scared.

I'm more afraid of real darkness. In fact, I am a Christian and I often think about what would be if I didn't believe in God and if the universe was never made. I start to think about how dark a void truly is or how there would be no sense of time, but mostly on how empty a void is. I get so caught up in the details of trying to think of the lack of details that a void doesn't have that I start to visualize it and get really scared. Unfortunately I usually do this before I go to sleep.

The last time that I had thought of this, I was sleeping at my wife's grandparents house on a trip to visit them. I had to physically get out of bed, turn the light on the bathroom, and completely wake myself up to bring myself back to reality. I felt like I was going to have a panic attack!


----------



## EACyrianne (Jun 21, 2016)

wainscottbl said:


> But how about you? I don't live in an old, scary house. No ghosts. I believe in them by the way. So, irrational fear of night and the dark?
> 
> Are you afraid of the dark?




I grew up in an area of the Rockies that even the Indians avoided because it was "bad land". Believe in such or not there was a heck of a lot of bad history there. Mine collapses, insanity, people just simply disappearing, flash flooding, wildfires, etc. It gets better as the house we owned was pretty much turn of the century [1908, maybe earlier, if I remember correctly] and had been standing when a mining accident leveled the neighboring town. It was haunted for the house had, according to rumour, served as a place where they had put the dead bodies for "storage" or "viewing", can't remember which as this was years ago, for the old church was right next door. 

Growing up in such a region one quickly gets over anything resembling "fear of the dark". 


But no not afraid of the dark. Not afraid of cramped spaces either. Nor deep woods. 


Like Plasticweld took up a "challenge" once put forward by friends as a teen. Though it wasn't an old abandoned house - mining shaft outside of an old long abandoned ghost town. You only got to this place if you hiked through, yep, the backwoods for a few hours.


----------

